# Pretty Summer Time Top



## Yesterday -n- You (Dec 17, 2011)

http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/WebLetter/340/Issue340.php

...and the way old man winter is hanging around for many of us, we will have plenty of time to knit this up before warm weather gets here!


----------



## Gillianmary (Aug 7, 2011)

That is a lovely top, thank you.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Very nice. Thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Very pretty. How long does it take? It is above freezing today and melting some after another bunch of snow last night. I love snow, but also love spring (3.5 weeks away). I stopped buying stuff for projects, as I'll just be so glad to get out of the cabin, in anything.


----------



## nmclaire (Mar 15, 2013)

Very pretty top. Thanks.


----------



## rosebud527 (Jun 20, 2014)

I love the pattern but I would like the front to be a little higher-maybe when I start to knit it someone can tell me how to adjust it. Thank you.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

this is just gorgeous, thank you so much for the link!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

beautiful, thanks for the link.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That is lovely, thank you for that, would love to try this. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

What a pretty pattern, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Yesterday -n- You - Thank you SO much for posting the link to this lovely pattern. I have copied it into my knitting folder and I'm sure I will be making this as it's exactly the kind of top I love to wear.
I would like to make it in white, pale blue, pale green, apricot or pale pink.
Thank you again, bundyanne.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Very pretty top!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Love this....thank you.


----------



## Miltongirl (Feb 19, 2013)

Very pretty and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Yesterday -n- You (Dec 17, 2011)

How long does it take?
The pix I posted is from the pattern site so sorry, I don't know as I haven't knit it yet, but wouldn't the time it takes to make be different for each of us? You know depending how skilled a person is and how much time you can give to the project.

I love the pattern but I would like the front to be a little higher-maybe when I start to knit it someone can tell me how to adjust it.

Rosebud527, I'm with you I would like the neckline to be a little higher too, guess we will have to think a little bit on that one to get 'er done.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Beautiful work, love the yarn you picked


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

:thumbup:  SO pretty! Thank you!


----------



## Yesterday -n- You (Dec 17, 2011)

http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/WebLetter/340/Issue340.php

The beautiful top is NOT my work, it is the picture from the web site. 
But don't ya know I wish it was !!


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

Lovely pattern - thank you for bringing some sunshine into my dreary wintery days. :thumbup:


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you.....saving this one.


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

How gorgeous!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you for the lovely pattern, it will make a lovely summer top. Tessa28


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

It is beautiful. I might consider making this. It will make me feel like spring.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you for this beautiful pattern. I was kinda surprised to find out Sanibel is worsted weight. The photo for this pattern makes the yarn look thinner than that.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you very much.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Is what you call 'worsted weight' yarn the equivalent of double knitting yarn or 8ply yarn? I would presume it is as the top is knitted on no 8 needles.


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Light worsted is like DK yarn, worsted is like Aran according to the Wool conversion chart I got off the internet. Hope that helps, Tessa28


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you.
Beautiful pattern.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

How pretty. Thank you!



rosebud527 said:


> I love the pattern but I would like the front to be a little higher-maybe when I start to knit it someone can tell me how to adjust it. Thank you.


I took a quick look at the pattern. It looks like working more rows before dividing and binding off for the neckline should raise it. It's squared so there aren't decreases to adjust. It could also be made smaller by binding off fewer stitches...I have a problem with necklines being too wide...but I'm not sure whether that will require additional alteration or not.



> Shape neck:
> Working in est rib, work 18 (19, 23) sts, join another ball of yarn and
> BO center 41(44, 45) sts, work rem 18 (19, 23) sts.
> Working each side with its own ball of yarn, work even until armhole meas
> 7½ (8, 8½)", ending with a WS row.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Great top.


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

Thank you! It has been added to my very large pattern collection. Lol


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Very lovely top, thanks for the pattern.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Makes me think of Spring!


----------

